# The difference between the Villasin style and Teovels Balintawak



## manhattan1 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Grandmaster John Villasin (the son of GGM. Atty. Jose Villasin), who explains the difference between his style Villasin Balintawak and Teovels Balintawak: 

http://www.fma-arnis.dk/The_difference_between_the_Villasin_style_and_Teovels_Balintawak 

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## rompida (Jun 2, 2009)

Jan,

I tried to watch these videos, but could not make out what your translator was saying.  Can you give us a narrative of what was said?


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 2, 2009)

rompida said:


> Jan,
> 
> I tried to watch these videos, but could not make out what your translator was saying.  Can you give us a narrative of what was said?



Yeah he is a bit low in sound, maybe i can get my wife to translate and write it down when she comes back from Negros....

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## free2flow (Jun 3, 2009)

If you look at every little thing and over-analyze it, for sure there will be differences. Even within same lineage, you could see some differences in the way each instructor does his agak. But in my opinion, the differences is not as crucial as the teacher's ability to develop his students. In the end it's the teacher's experience using the art and his ability in instilling the attributes (speed, timing, good balance, fluidity, reaction) to the student using his own version of grouping that really matters.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 3, 2009)

free2flow said:


> If you look at every little thing and over-analyze it, for sure there will be differences. Even within same lineage, you could see some differences in the way each instructor does his agak. But in my opinion, the differences is not as crucial as the teacher's ability to develop his students. In the end it's the teacher's experience using the art and his ability in instilling the attributes (speed, timing, good balance, fluidity, reaction) to the student using his own version of grouping that really matters.



Then let me ask you, what did GM. John Villasin say was one of the main differences between his style and Teovels Balintawak on the video?

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## free2flow (Jun 4, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> Then let me ask you, what did GM. John Villasin say was one of the main differences between his style and Teovels Balintawak on the video?
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> ...


 
"Dili lisod-lisoron ang estudyante......." (Don't give the student a hard time....) If that's the answer you were looking for.

But again my point is, there will be and based upon I saw on the video I'm not very much concerned about the differences. Maybe you could show us in the near future how you spar/play and convince us that the difference is indeed crucial. Of course you'll have to get past the basic lessons first and show us how you agak.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

free2flow said:


> "Dili lisod-lisoron ang estudyante......." (Don't give the student a hard time....) If that's the answer you were looking for.
> 
> But again my point is, there will be and based upon I saw on the video I'm not very much concerned about the differences. Maybe you could show us in the near future how you spar/play and convince us that the difference is indeed crucial. Of course you'll have to get past the basic lessons first and show us how you agak.



Well, it does make a difference because if its more easy for the student to learn and understand it, then its more easy to create instructors and warriors.... 

I guess what you mean is that you like to see me teach Villasin Balintawak, i am already doing it these days, but have not uploaded any videos of that yet....
Maybe later, to me the videos with GM. John Villasin is more important and i cant really see how i can convince you if GM. John Villasin is not able to, sometimes people just dont want to see what is there.... 

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## fangjian (Jun 4, 2009)

free2flow said:


> "Dili lisod-lisoron ang estudyante......." (Don't give the student a hard time....)


 

That's the Villasin style?  I teach Balintawak that way too.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

fangjian said:


> That's the Villasin style?  I teach Balintawak that way too.



GM. John Villasin did also explain a lot about how other styles like Teovels Balintawak did _give the student a hard time, _did you listen to that also?

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## fangjian (Jun 4, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> GM. John Villasin did also explain a lot about how other styles like Teovels Balintawak did _give the student a hard time, _did you listen to that also?
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> ...


 
When they are a novice I try to make it easy to learn.  When my students get better, and their reaction is quick, I begin giving them a hard time. I don't think I am an exception to the rule though.  I would imagine most teachers do the same thing.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

fangjian said:


> When they are a novice I try to make it easy to learn.  When my students get better, and their reaction is quick, I begin giving them a hard time. I don't think I am an exception to the rule though.  I would imagine most teachers do the same thing.



Yes, but thats not what GM. John Villasin was talking about on the video, try watching it again...  

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## fangjian (Jun 4, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> Yes, but thats not what GM. John Villasin was talking about on the video, try watching it again...
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> ...


 
I watched it again out of curiosity, but I didn't hear anything said that was different than the above.  What was he saying?


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

fangjian said:


> I watched it again out of curiosity, but I didn't hear anything said that was different than the above.  What was he saying?



Ok, i will get my wife to translate it and put it online..... 
You are not the only one who says they cant hear him or Michael (the translater).

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## free2flow (Jun 4, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> Well, it does make a difference because if its more easy for the student to learn and understand it, then its more easy to create instructors and warriors....
> 
> I guess what you mean is that you like to see me teach Villasin Balintawak, i am already doing it these days, but have not uploaded any videos of that yet....
> Maybe later, to me the videos with GM. John Villasin is more important and i cant really see how i can convince you if GM. John Villasin is not able to, sometimes people just dont want to see what is there....
> ...


 
That's cool, I would love to see your video doing the agak. Honestly, I'm trying to see it but maybe I'm NOT YET at the level to see it. Maybe it's too advanced already . Please do upload your video, maybe that will convince me that the differences is key in producing high-quality Balintawak practitioners. And also, maybe you should just promote Villasin without dragging Teovel or other styles. So far what had happened is you guys end up mis-representing Teovel and have shown some inaccurate descriptions of Teovel training methods. I don't thinnk that's fair. Just show what you got and let people decide.

Good luck on your training.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

free2flow said:


> Good luck on your training.




Good luck on your training to..... 



manhattan1 said:


> Ok, i will get my wife to translate it and put it online.....
> You are not the only one who says they cant hear him or Michael (the translater).
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> ...



I did just talk to my wife it seems she is not able to translate all of the videos, so i guess if anyone wants further details they can contact GM. John Villasin him self.....

Sincerly yours,

 Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## free2flow (Jun 4, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> I guess what you mean is that you like to see me teach Villasin Balintawak, i am already doing it these days, but have not uploaded any videos of that yet....
> Maybe later, to me the videos with GM. John Villasin is more important and i cant really see how i can convince you if GM. John Villasin is not able to, sometimes people just dont want to see what is there....
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> ...


 
If it's possible please also upload video of you doing "play", applying the lessons you learned from Villasin's version of grouping. Something similar to the videos below done by the semi-advanced students of Monie Velez (which you used to compare against John Villasin).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6X3Py2DnlE&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HE4a4njTX4&feature=channel


By seeing the end result, I really think this will help me convince that the difference is important.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bradixjungo (Jun 4, 2009)

Good evening!

I am Jhun Go, Secretary of WOTBAG (World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group). 

I have seen the video between you and your Grandmaster.  In my experience as a Martial Artist,there are lots of ways of teaching the Art. But when I watched your video and listened to your conversation, I am very sorry to tell you that I was not impressed by the way your Grandmaster was teaching you.  As an enthusiast of Martial Arts, we should always give respect to other martial artists rather than saying and giving negative comments on them, especially thru emails and posting of videos.  We all have our own preferences and style.  And its also good to promote them but promoting them at the expense of the other is not ideal and very improper.       

In behalf of the Velez' brothers and the members of Wotbag, I would like to invite you and your Grandmaster, Mr John Villacin to a meeting for us to know each other well.  Because in your video,I noticed that there were lots of errors shown that need to be corrected, in order for you to know our group better.  In this meeting, we will be able to explain to you  on how we created our group and promoted our own style in a very pleasant manner.  I would also suggest that we will meet at the Cebu Ayala Business Park.  

Please be informed also that our Treasurer-Master Oliver Mag-uyon has been waiting for you at the same place for the last two (2) days.  He, too had seen your video.

Kindly give me your reply as to your availability.

Thank you.

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2009)

bradixjungo said:


> I am Jhun Go, Secretary of WOTBAG (World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group).



Welcome to the site! Always good to have another FMAer.


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn, I _knew_ I should have called dibs...  :shrug:

Robert


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Jun 4, 2009)

bradixjungo said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I am Jhun Go, Secretary of WOTBAG (World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group).
> 
> ...


 
That is a very good idea Jhun to make John Villasin and Jan Jensen meet with you guys. John and Jan were just misinformed. 

John and Jan I talked to Monie Velez this evening and he said want to see you guys tomorrow at your training place. Hope you guys will be there so that you can participate the demo and he can fully explain the Groupings... 

Thank you.


----------



## manhattan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

bradixjungo said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I am Jhun Go, Secretary of WOTBAG (World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the invitation, but we are busy....... 

Sincerly yours,

Jan Jensen
http://www.fma-arnis.dk


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Jun 5, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> Thanks for the invitation, but we are busy.......
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> ...



That's a very good excuse. Perfect....


----------



## samson818 (Jun 5, 2009)

Its pretty amusing to watch people argue about what is correct, who has the definitive lineage, or the minute differences in a basic flow drill.

Its even funnier when someone gets called out after all their raves and rants about the superiority (guised as originality) of their training methods.

Actually, I admire Jensen's enthusiasm in promoting his art and his teacher.  We need more people like him promoting Balintawak.
He just needs to experience things outside his little fishbowl.

Balintawak is Balintawak.
Everyone has their own unique methods.
Learn your art, be the best you can be, and aim to unite the Balintawak family.  Dont be the petulant child who barks and cries and causes familial strife.


----------



## bobby taboada (Jun 5, 2009)

manhattan1 said:


> thanks for the invitation, but we are busy.......
> 
> Sincerly yours,
> 
> ...


 

hi jan,

it is not our balintawak tradition to refused a friendly invitation, find a convenient time for you and john to come and reply or post back. This is the way how to correct this whole arguments. It is not too far to go to ayala park, only maybe 15 to 20 minutes.   I myself is very very busy,also i live in america but, i will find a time to meetyou guys this november. Deffinately. Sorry for my speeling thanks.

Gm bobby taboada


----------



## manhattan1 (Oct 29, 2014)

bradixjungo said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I am Jhun Go, Secretary of WOTBAG (World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group).
> 
> ...



*GM. John Villasin told me to say, he is busy and i dont think its me you like to meet?*

But after seeing both GGM. Velez style and Villasin style, i can tell you they are different....
Villasin Style makes it easy on a student and leaves out the element of danger, if you ask Henry Jayme when i showed it to him he liked GGM. Velez better for that very reason.....

I think its a matter of taste, no style is better or wrose then the other......Both are good in my mind!

But if you and your friends still like to meet me, then i live in Liloan now. Come here at our Guardians Chapter in:

*PGBI Liloan*.
Villa Theresa Subd.
Bagon Dan, Yati, Liloan

Then we can meet, but from what i was told that invite was not really to me, but the Grandmaster of Villasin style.


----------



## manhattan1 (Oct 29, 2014)

bobby taboada said:


> hi jan,
> 
> it is not our balintawak tradition to refused a friendly invitation, find a convenient time for you and john to come and reply or post back. This is the way how to correct this whole arguments. It is not too far to go to ayala park, only maybe 15 to 20 minutes.   I myself is very very busy,also i live in america but, i will find a time to meetyou guys this november. Deffinately. Sorry for my speeling thanks.
> 
> Gm bobby taboada



You are right, but i was told not to meet you guys by my Grandmaster.......


----------

